# Food near 7Springs



## JoeR (Oct 30, 2010)

Honestly, I have never, ever eaten at a restaurant outside Seven Springs while going there to ride. The resort is too isolated to make that convenient. If it's a day trip, I eat lunch there, then go home. If my wife and I are there overnight, we eat there. Once I stopped at a Dairy Queen near the turnpike entrance, but that was on a summer drive that was unrelated to boarding.


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

I was just at 7springs for a midweek ski trip. We stayed at the Hampton Inn right off the turnpike but it's a small simple town so if you're looking for fine dinning you are out of luck. Frank's pizza on main street is a local favorite cheap pizza joint. They also have a Ruby Tuesday's in Somerset next to the Turnpike but other that that it's mostly fast food. If you're looking to get some booty from a snow bunny, I would suggest Helen's restaurant at the 7springs resort. Just make sure you set up a reservation in advanced because they book up fast. 

Helen's: Helen's - Pennsylvania Ski Resort | Four Season Resort | Seven Springs Mountain Resort - 7 Springs


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

we usually just do a sheetz run before getting on the TP to go home. not much around there.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. Yeah, I know there is not much up there but I was looking for that 'hidden gem'. We're going for the "all-day" (which is a ridiculous $73.00) and will want to eat a couple times. We were going to stop in at the Goggle around 5pm to watch some of the Pat/Jets game but wanted something different for lunch. 

Whats the food like inside the lodge at the top of North Face? Is it just cold sandwiches or do they actually have a kitchen?

Heard the conditions at Springs were amazing yesterday. They had POW waist high! That was a very light and fluffy snow we got yesterday. Would've been interesting to ride it - and not shovel my driveway 15 times instead.


----------



## muexm (Nov 17, 2009)

It's pretty much just bar food at the Goggle and on top of the North Face.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i know they got hit pretty good but i doubt its waist high. either way i'm sure conditions are great.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

THere are a couple of places, inside the main building that offer decent food and I don't recall it being too expensive. Though, I was paying 60 bucks for an all-day ticket back then.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyway...I ended up eating a basket of chicken fingers and fries at the Tahoe Lodge for lunch. Then to Fast Tracks, the cafeteria in the downstairs of the main lodge. The bar was too packed and we would've waited forever for our food (Jets/Pats game was on). 

Unfortunately, I was rushed and it was packed so I ended up with chicken fingers and fries again 


Had an awesome day or riding though! Incidently, Lost Girl is a pretty fun trail. Spent the whole day over there but the lift line on Gunner chair were terrible.


----------



## Chrisl (Jan 2, 2011)

There is a sandwich at the foggy goggle called the Goggle Defogger, its legit.... Its perfect for those of us who are too old to handle fried food and falling down all day... And the nacho's are pretty good too... But the Defogger gets 2 thumbs up! Totally recommend it


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

They have a decent pizza shop in the main building, I think. Haven't been to eat there for a few years, I just pay the insane price for a crappy grilled chicken sammich at the foggy goggle haha. Oh and if you like darker beer try out the foggy goggle logger, its pretty damn good.


----------

